# День программиста



## Кирилл (12 Сен 2012)

всех с днем программиста!
тех ,кто является профессиональным программером и тех,кто просто интересуется компами!


----------



## Sfera (12 Сен 2012)

Поздравляю!


----------



## S.R (12 Сен 2012)

Поздравляю!


----------



## Mila (12 Сен 2012)

Поздравляю!


----------



## Sandor (12 Сен 2012)

Поздравляю!


----------



## shestale (12 Сен 2012)

Поздравляю!


----------



## Кирилл (12 Сен 2012)

что то я с утра позабыл про тост!
день программеров-это не просто очередная дата в календаре.
на сегодня этот день считается посвященным не обычным людям.
это неведомое,колоссальное,могучее общество.
новое общество-люди будущего.
в руках(мозгах) программиста все будущее человечества.
все понимают роль технологии и компьютерных достижении в этом мире.
это главная роль .
и программер-главный герой.
тост за то,что бы программисты и люди из мира компьютеров были положительными героями.
все таки они часть истории.
все,пошел за пивасиком-употреблю за тост...


----------



## Zillya (12 Сен 2012)

Всех программистов и айтишников с профессиональным праздником!


----------



## akok (12 Сен 2012)

Поздравляю!


----------



## Techno (12 Сен 2012)

Ура!!! Поздравляю!


----------



## SNS-amigo (12 Сен 2012)

Поздравляю и желаю всем программистам и компьютерщикам портала SafeZone.CC хорошего и честного заработка!!!
И много, много благодарных пользователей!!!


----------



## Mistik (12 Сен 2012)

С праздником  Если бы не было программистов то сидели бы мы сейчас на улице, а не в интернете :drinks:


----------



## Mistik (13 Сен 2013)

С праздником!!!!!!


----------



## machito (13 Сен 2013)

Поздравляю!!!
Главное желание и стремление к знаниям


----------



## Кирилл (13 Сен 2013)

Ура товарищи!
Поздравляю )))
Снова...


----------



## TheFirstNoob (13 Сен 2013)

Поздравляю!


----------



## Phoenix (13 Сен 2013)

Присоединяюсь и поздравляю всех компьютерщиков !


----------



## glax24 (13 Сен 2014)

Поздравляю программистов.


----------



## SNS-amigo (13 Сен 2014)

На самом деле это день не только программерский (тех кто пишет программы), но и всех тех, кто работает с программами и вынужден их устанавливать, какими бы глючными они не были.
Но по странному стечению обстоятельств все лавры достаются именно программерам, хотя 90 процентов из них нуждаются в хорошей профилактической порке каждый понедельник. 

Шутю, конечно, но порой баги в некотором ПО, так достают. 
С праздником сопричастных!


----------



## OLENA777 (14 Сен 2014)

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## Кирилл (14 Сен 2014)

Ну что ребят,поздравляю!
Да прибудет с нами байт и бит!


----------



## Phoenix (14 Сен 2014)




----------



## shestale (14 Сен 2014)

Поздравляю!


----------



## Mistik (13 Сен 2015)

Всех программистов с днём программиста! Танкистов с днём танкиста


----------



## RomanABCD (13 Сен 2015)

Поздравляю Вас с профессиональным праздником! Желаю прекрасно провести этот день в кругу любимых и друзей!


----------



## SNS-amigo (13 Сен 2015)

_День программиста празднуется в России на 256-й день года_ — 13 сентября, а если год високосный — 12 сентября. Число 256 выбрано потому, что это количество целых чисел, которое можно выразить с помощью одного восьмиразрядного байта, а также это максимальная степень числа 2, которая меньше количества дней в году — 365. 

Напомним, что 24 июля 2009 года Министерством связи и массовых коммуникаций РФ был подготовлен и внесен в Правительство РФ проект Указа Президента России «О Дне программиста».

Безусловно, многие знают, что *эта дата уже давно стала неофициальным праздником во всем мире людей, связавших свою профессиональную деятельность с программированием*. И вот сейчас государственную значимость сферы разработки программного обеспечения и значительный вклад специалистов этой профессии в инновационное развитие РФ сочли достаточными для появления официально утвержденного профессионального праздника.


----------



## лис.хвост (13 Сен 2015)




----------



## SNS-amigo (13 Сен 2015)




----------



## Кирилл (13 Сен 2015)

Поздравляю))


----------

